# Martin D16-GT



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Howdy,

I have a friend who owns a D16-GT, and I really like it's tone, but he isn't sure if he wants to sell. So, I was wondering if anyone would know: 

What is the list price on these? 
What is the street price of these?
If I can find one used, what should I expect to pay?

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Check out the closed auctions on ebay it's usually a good spot to get a ballpark figure on price.


----------

